# Eclipse installieren



## Gast (9. Aug 2004)

hallo,

habe folgendes problem:
beim versuch eclipse zu öffnen kommt folgende meldung *"problems during startup. check the ".log" file in the ".metadata" directory of your workspace"*

habe schon in das .log-file reingesehn. da steht folgendes


```
!SESSION ----------------------------------------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Aug 09, 2004 15:29:53.296
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loadRegistry(InternalPlatform.java:677)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loaderStartup(InternalPlatform.java:574)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.startup(InternalBootLoader.java:1011)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:838)
	at org.eclipse.core.boot.BootLoader.run(BootLoader.java:461)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:291)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:747)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:583)
Caused by: java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.messages, locale de_DE
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.throwMissingResourceException(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundleImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundle(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.Policy.<clinit>(Policy.java:19)
	... 16 more

!SESSION ----------------------------------------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 Aug 09, 2004 15:38:19.859
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loadRegistry(InternalPlatform.java:677)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.loaderStartup(InternalPlatform.java:574)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.startup(InternalBootLoader.java:1011)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.boot.InternalBootLoader.run(InternalBootLoader.java:838)
	at org.eclipse.core.boot.BootLoader.run(BootLoader.java:461)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:291)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:747)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:583)
Caused by: java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.messages, locale de_DE
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.throwMissingResourceException(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundleImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundle(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.Policy.<clinit>(Policy.java:19)
	... 16 more
```

habe natürlich j2sdk1.4.2_05 heruntergeladen und installiert.
was muss ich tun, damit eclipse läuft?? :bahnhof:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Aug 2004)

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools.


----------



## Beren77 (9. Aug 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du?
Welche Version von Eclipse?
PC oder Mac?
Hast Du mal auf www.eclipse.org im Bug-Browser nachgesehen, ob schon mal jemand das Problem hatte?


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2004)

hallo beren77



			
				Beren77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du?
> Welche Version von Eclipse? PC oder Mac?


Windows XP
Eclipse 2.1
auf PC



			
				Beren77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast Du mal auf www.eclipse.org im Bug-Browser nachgesehen, ob schon mal jemand das Problem hatte?


hab ich gemacht, aber nix konkretes gefunden.


----------



## Beren77 (9. Aug 2004)

Hmmm... Also wenn ich mir die Fehlermeldung mal genauer ansehe



> Caused by: java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.messages, locale de_DE



sieht's so aus, als hättest Du nicht alles 'runtergeladen... Vielleicht ist die .zip-Datei beschädigt???
Von wo aus hast Du es denn 'runtergeladen? Vom Haupt-Server oder von einem Mirror (welchem)?
Ich habe auch WinXP und benutze (unter anderem) Eclipse 2.1.3. mit dem Java SDK 1.4.2_05.

Was Du noch versuchen kannst, ist Eclipse unter einem neuen Workspace zu starten (das klappt aber vermutlich nur, wenn Du es schon mindestens ein Mal erfolgreich starten konntest). Dazu legst Du eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop (oder sonstwo) an und editierst die Eigenschaften. Beim Ziel ("Pfad zu eclipse/eclipse.exe") fügst Du an:

-data <Pfad zu neuem Workspace>

Insbesondere durch die Benutzung vom PDE wird oftmals der Workspace unwiderbringlich zerstört, da der PDE "unsichtbare" Veränderungen im Code vornimmt und diese dann einfach nicht mehr zu beseitigen sind. Abhilfe: Nicht PDE benutzen  --- aber Kanada arbeitet dran.

Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, probier' mal 'nen neuen Download... Eclipse 2.1.x läuft bei mir eigentlich problemlos (und 3.0 auch mittlerweile, falls das für Dich eine Alternative ist).

Viel Glück!


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2004)

ich gebe es auf! ich hab 10 mal 5 verschiedene versionen von eclipse runtergeladen. immer die gleiche meldung sobald ich eclipse starten möchte. weiß der teufel, warum ausgerechnet mein system diese fehlermeldung bringt. so macht java keinen spaß...  :x 

ich werde es jetzt mit jdeveloper versuchen. sollte das auch nicht klappen werde ich becker! *extremsauer* oder versuchs mit C++ warauf ich eigentlich keinen bock hab; oder das neue c#. aber die programmierer dieser sprache sind wenigstens fähig LEICHT zu installierende IDEs (auch von verschiedenen Herstellern!) Anfängern zur Verfügung zu stellen.

java  :bloed:


----------



## Gast (9. Aug 2004)

habe jetzt die jdeveloper.zip entpackt.
was nun?
wo ist nun bei den vielen Ordnern die exe? oder wo ist nun jdeveloper zum ausführen von java???


----------



## Gast (10. Aug 2004)

hat sich alles erledigt!

habe jetzt netbean. ich habs gleich gewusst. alles aus einer hand bei "sun" und es funktioniert auch! :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus: 

bin jetzt super zufrieden - jetzt kanns mit java entlich losgehn! :toll:


----------



## Roar (10. Aug 2004)

wieso benutzt du für den anfang eigentlich keinen texteditor anstatt dir x überladene IDEs runterzuladen die man für den anfang gar nicht braucht??

PS: als ich eclipse mal ausprobiert hab hab ichs entpackt und die exe/jar gestartet. da gabs kein problem.


----------



## Gast (10. Aug 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso benutzt du für den anfang eigentlich keinen texteditor anstatt dir x überladene IDEs runterzuladen die man für den anfang gar nicht braucht??


Weil ich es von Dreamweaver her gewohnt bin beim Proggen von HTML z. B. durch solche Programme unterstützt zu werden. Und ich finds übersichtlicher. Zudem probier ich gerne alles aus - deshalb stürtzen bei mir immer Programme ab.  Auch mein Mac macht einiges durch! :lol: 



			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: als ich eclipse mal ausprobiert hab hab ichs entpackt und die exe/jar gestartet. da gabs kein problem.


 :?: Weiß bis jetzt nicht woran es liegen könnte.


----------

